# Is Ducted Gas Heating Expensive To Run?



## rachelheagney (Mar 2, 2015)

What do you use in your home? specially now that the snow come heavier everyday?


----------



## dust chasers (May 17, 2015)

Natural Gas here in Toronto Canada


----------



## HotDawg (Aug 15, 2017)

Natural gas here in the UK too!


----------



## DenverPlumbers (Aug 12, 2016)

Natural gas furnace in Denver Colorado


----------



## RonRestore (Oct 31, 2017)

natural gas here in Montana too.


----------



## StuartRight (Nov 4, 2017)

*gas*

natural gas.:thumbsup:


----------

